# What is your visa timeline?



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi all,

Just had a thought sparked by a thread of Baby75s.

For those of you who have submitted their visa applications, why not post your timelines so it will give others an idea of how long they should be expecting the process to take.

It'll be really nice to keep up-to-date with how you're getting on.

We applied nearly 2 years ago and got our visas in March 2007 so it's not really relevant here but I'll be the first to kick the thread off and hope you'll follow.

We applied for subclass 139 Designated Area Sponsored visa.

25/05/06	Visa application received by ASPC
06/06/06	Credit card debited by ASPC
19/06/06	Application acknowledgement received
01/09/06	Sent police checks to Thames Valley Police
03/10/06	Police checks received back
10/10/06	Police checks sent to migration agent
22/11/06	Meds requested
13/12/06	Meds done
13/12/06	Cousin's AOS interview with Centrelink
18/12/06	Further med tests for husband
12/01/07	Medical info sent to panel doc
25/01/07	Medical info sent to Australia
07/02/07	Uncle's AOS interview with Centrelink 
12/02/07	Centrelink asks to open bank a/c for bond to be paid
14/02/07	Bond lodged
27/02/07	AOS granted
14/03/07	VISA GRANTED

We ended up having to have 2 centrelink interviews for the AOS (Assurance of Support) because my husband's cousin didn't meet the income requirement for the previous tax year so my uncle stepped in and all was OK!

Dolly


----------



## ronscot (Feb 28, 2008)

hi, subclass139, does that mean you have to stay in that area for any length of time


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

ronscot said:


> hi, subclass139, does that mean you have to stay in that area for any length of time


Hi,

The rules changed for the Designated Area Sponsored visa on 1st July 2006.

On the old 139 visa as long as your assurer lives in a designated postcode area the applicant could live anywhere in the country. Plus we got PR with our visa. The new 496 has different rules. 

Professionals and other Skilled Migrants - Workers - Visas & Immigration

It states that you must live in a Designated Area for at least two 2 years, and worked full-time for a total period of at least 12 months. After that time you can apply for a Skilled - Regional (Residence) visa (subclass 887). 

Dolly


----------



## ronscot (Feb 28, 2008)

hi dolly, i did noy realise there were so many types of visa's you can apply for. i have just bought tickets for an expo in april so hopefully something good will come of it. my partner is a police constable so are looking at an avenue down that way. not giving in. thanks


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Dolly, 

Our time line can be seen on timeline put in userid kaz101
or use this link timeline - Search

It took us just over 2 years to get the visa processed from when we decided to move, and we applied in 2002. Our visa was skilled independent since it meant we were permanent and that we could live any where. So our visa approval cam through in 2004, we validated our visa in 2005, and actually moved out in July 2007 ( we chose July because the tax year starts on July 1st in Australia). We delayed our move out to Australia since we owned several companies in the UK plus our home based business and we wanted to make sure everything was right there before we made the move. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

ronscot said:


> hi dolly, i did noy realise there were so many types of visa's you can apply for. i have just bought tickets for an expo in april so hopefully something good will come of it. my partner is a police constable so are looking at an avenue down that way. not giving in. thanks


Hi,

Never give up. We were told twice by different migration agents that it wouldn't be possible for us to get visas (for different reasons) and yet here I am, writing this on a very lovely sunny day in Australia. If you're not satisfied by what an agent says, get a 2nd even 3rd opinion.

Which expo are you going to? Is it this one Opportunities Australia - EXP08 ?

I'd focus on the stands for migration agents, recruitment agencies and DIMA (I know they go to some expos).

Please let us know how you get on.

Dolly


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Dolly said:


> Never give up. We were told twice by different migration agents that it wouldn't be possible for us to get visas (for different reasons) and yet here I am, writing this on a very lovely sunny day in Australia.


Snap Dolly! We were told that too although I think it was the same reason for us. They were wrong though 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> Snap Dolly! We were told that too although I think it was the same reason for us. They were wrong though
> 
> Regards,
> Karen


Which goes to show, persevere and you'll get there in the end 

Even though we were both told we wouldn't be able to get a visa by migration agents, I'd still definitely advocate getting professional advice. That's how we managed to get visas and make the move over (plus persistence, determination and stubborness!!!  ).

Dolly


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Dolly said:


> Which goes to show, persevere and you'll get there in the end
> 
> Even though we were both told we wouldn't be able to get a visa by migration agents, I'd still definitely advocate getting professional advice. That's how we managed to get visas and make the move over (plus persistence, determination and stubborness!!!  ).
> 
> Dolly


Yep we still used an agent but one that said they could get us in and they did. Just by changing my husband to the first applicant and me to the second. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## ronscot (Feb 28, 2008)

hi, i am going to the one in leeds in april. i bought the tickets yesterday. i am going down with my cousin who is scottish but has an australian passport. i am going to take a lot of cv's and write down all my questions the night before so i don't come back up the road saying i forgot to ask that! i can't give up now since i let slip to the kids, they now have there heart set on it as well. me and my partner have two, well me two trades and her a nurse before she joined the police. my other trade is on the sol, but since i have not worked in that field in the last 12 months they are not intrested, likewise with my partner. i have tried an agent the visa bureau who knocked me back.
thanks
Ronnie


----------



## ronscot (Feb 28, 2008)

hi, i am getting all mixed up with your names i do apologise.i am not very good on the computer. i noticed that you live in victoria dolly. well today there is an advert in one of the papers looking for child protection officers which is what my partner does in the police. it is holding seminars across the uk. i will try and make it along or e mail to see if this is another option. but i would imagine we would have to stay there for a lenghth of time. i would of preferred wa but beggars can't be choosers. thanks


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

ronscot said:


> hi, i am getting all mixed up with your names i do apologise.i am not very good on the computer. i noticed that you live in victoria dolly. well today there is an advert in one of the papers looking for child protection officers which is what my partner does in the police. it is holding seminars across the uk. i will try and make it along or e mail to see if this is another option. but i would imagine we would have to stay there for a lenghth of time. i would of preferred wa but beggars can't be choosers. thanks


I'm biased, of course, but Victoria is a lovely State to call home!

If you did have to stay in Victoria for a while, there's no reason why (after you've done your stint) you couldn't move across to WA.

Dolly 

PS just seen your other post re Visa Bureau. If they've said no, then try another agent. And if need be, another. Be determined and stay positive!


----------



## ronscot (Feb 28, 2008)

hi, 
have no luck as of yet, it just seems to be one knock back after another, i feel once the agents find out that it's not going to be plain sailing for them they seem to loose intrest in you. i now have a few employers who will sponsor me if possible. i am trying not to build up my hopes for the expo but i feel this is my last chance. my partner has written to WAPOL and they say they are not recruiting at the moment. I'll just have to keep plugging away though, i will get there one way or another.
thanks
Ronnie


----------

